
Chinese developers sue Apple for 'abuse of App Store control' - chatmasta
http://www.tribuneindia.com/mobi/news/world/chinese-developers-sue-apple-for-abuse-of-app-store-control/450608.html
======
zimpenfish
I wonder if they'll get anywhere - it's been reported that their apps were
removed because they didn't have a Governmental VPN Licence which seems
perfectly valid on Apple's part.

~~~
brudgers
I think the story mixes the lawsuit story in with the story about the removal
of VPN's as an example of Apple's ability to arbitrarily remove apps that meet
its guidelines, not as an example of the types of apps that the plaintiffs
develop...since the article mentions the cut of in-app purchases Apple takes.

It seems unlikely that Chinese developers of apps that are illegal in China
would be suing Apple over their removal. But I could be wrong.

~~~
zimpenfish
I think you're right about the conflating although now I'm doubly confused
since Reuters says this started back in April - before the VPN dust-up and
before the app purge in June.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-apple-
idUSKBN1AQ1B3](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-apple-idUSKBN1AQ1B3)

> The law firm invited developers to join the complaint in April and on
> Tuesday filed it to China's State Administration for Industry and Commerce
> and the National Development and Reform Commission, which oversees antitrust
> matters in the country.

